

Ask HN: What is your favourite obscure or surprising fact? - sambeau


======
sambeau
Light has no mass so it does not experience time. Everything happens instantly
for it.

While it takes us 10 years to wait for light to travel 10 light-years, the
light takes no time at all.

This explains it perfectly:

[http://www.askamathematician.com/2011/07/q-does-light-
experi...](http://www.askamathematician.com/2011/07/q-does-light-experience-
time/)

------
sambeau
94% of sexual activity in male Giraffes is homosexual.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals>

------
Khao
Ligers do exist. Lions and Tigers can breed and when a male lion and a female
tigress mate, it makes a Liger. The liger is the biggest feline ever and they
are extremely massive! To really see how massive they are, you can see an
adult liger in this video next to a man :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zOWYj59BXI>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liger>

------
tangentcity
The brain is the most complicated object known to man. The number of possible
unique thoughts by any brain is greater than the number of molecules in the
universe.

------
sambeau
A lump of lead will float in a pool of mercury.

------
albahk
A pickle (or Gherkin) is just a cucumber.

